# Turning Big Square/Hex Nuts/Unions/Ball Valves, etc.



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm curious what you guys prefer to use for tightening (threaded I'm talking about here) big Ball Valves, Unions, etc. The Key here is I'm thinking something to tighten them with that won't mar the squared edges. It's easy to use a Pipe Wrench but it leaves marks. 

I own a 12" Ridgid Spud Wrench and it just fits over an 1 1/2" Brass or steel Union (the Union connection nut not the actual part that you thread onto the pipes). The only issue is the lack of leverage you get with only 12" of length and the Ridgid Spud Wrench opened as far as it can go is just big enough for the Union nut on 1 1/2". But I repeatedy tighten various square surfaced valves, etc. for heating and what not. I'm sure though with the malleability of Brass, that it doesn't require he man strength or leverage, even with the larger pipe sizes, to get it to a point where it won't leak. But it'd be nice if I could find a tool that would make the job a little easier, especially for the odd larger sized valve, union, etc. 
Like I said, many might go to the pipe wrench. I'm one who would prefer not to if possible. 

The options out there that I know of are a large adjustable/crescent wrench, some of those Hex straight or offset wrenches, or does someone make a larger/longer spud wrench?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I worked in the locomotive industry before I got into to plumbing, so I own adjustable wrenches up to 24" and regular combination wrenches up to 4".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A decent 24" Adjustable wrench would be my choice...
Probably run ya about a c-note for a good one new.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> A decent 24" Adjustable wrench would be my choice...
> Probably run ya about a c-note for a good one new.


Could you recommend a specific model - perhaps a wider mouth model.

For example, the Ridgid 24" Adjustable Wrench is rated as to a maximum diameter of 2 7/16" where as my Ridgid 12" Spud wrench is rated to 2 5/8"

Perhaps though, the 24" wrench will be the tool of choice because my point above was related more towards union nuts which are significantly larger, but for valves and other square fittings the 24" wrench will be more than enough for 2" or even more I'd imagine.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Irwin makes a 24" that opens to a 2 3/4" jaw width.
http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMAKA=74039496


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a nice wrench. I will stick to using my pipe wrenchs, I don't recall ever being in a situation where I needed a flat-surface jaw on something that big.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to use huge wrenches like that, they get kinda heavy as well


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I use a Crescent AC124 and a Proto 724. I prefer the Crescent due to the smaller tapered handle.

Mark


----------



## SunnyD HVAC (Jan 8, 2009)

*large smooth jaw wrenches*

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Hex-Wrench
http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=smooth_jaw_wrenches
also crescent auto wrenches 
channel lock and knipex have smooth jawed water pump pliers


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi SunnyD

I have that ridgid one, used exclusively for chrome finish valves and such.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

we called the rigid sloan valve wrench to keep from damaging the valves


----------

